# what supplements to get ?



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

very confused.. some topics say this some say that .. whats the final word? Going to pet store to0marrow to get ... just need to know what to get ..Does anyone have a new bottle that they wanna split up ? I heard you never use enough till they expire.. Would be cool to have a buddy system... try to save some dough


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use Repcal and Herpvitive, with a little bit of naturose mixed in.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

A little bit of advise many of the sponsors prices are a bit better than local pet stores. You may want to check them out, but those are the standards.


----------

